# when did your puppy start to sleep through the night?



## sprklnh2o

Hi all, when did your puppy start to sleep through the night? Also, how many hours can he sleep for?

Thanks!


----------



## tjzick

all night since a couple days after i got em. hes always been like an alarm clock set for 7 -730 though. i usually go to sleep around 11 or 12 so... 8 8.5 hours.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

IF I'm able to exercise and socialize my puppy properly during the day, by 10 weeks I'm usually getting a full night sleep.

Prior to that, I actually set my alarm for around 2 am and wake up my pup to go out for a quick pee/poo and then back to bed for the rest of the night. That way it's on my schedule and I can more easily get back to sleep until 6 or 7.


----------



## BR870

Yeah, Abbie was sleeping through the night within a week of getting her home. We made sure to exercise her alot though in the afternoon...


----------



## Draugr

I think it was around 10 weeks when I finally was sleeping clear through the night. I'd still set my alarm very early, though, to get him outside. So I was getting less sleep than I normally do for awhile longer than that. It was probably around 4-5 months when I started going back to my "pre-Samson" sleep schedule.


----------



## chelle

My guy is on an internal alarm clock that I wish I could reset . If he got a lot of exercise, I might squeak an extra half an hour. Otherwise, on a normal day with normal exercise the night before, little dude is wanting to potty at 5:15-5:30. (We normally go to bed between 10-10:30) I don't have to get up for work til 6'ish, so I so wish I could get him to 6!


----------



## GSDElsa

9 weeks or so.


----------



## doggiedad

i think my pup (9 weeks old) could have slept
through the night but we were taking him
out every 2 hours. after the every 2 hour outing
was over our pup would wake one of us up
at 4:00 am to go out. going out at 4:00 am lasted
untill he was 8 months old. 

as far as sleeping i don't remember my pup being
awake. 



sprklnh2o said:


> Hi all, when did your puppy start to sleep through the night? Also, how many hours can he sleep for?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JulieBays

Sasha started sleeping through the night at about 10 or 11 weeks old, I can't quite remember. She has been out of her crate at night in my room since about 11 weeks or so. I trust her and I am a light sleeper. The only thing that has happened is one pair of cheap flip flops were eaten. They were made in China and I worried about it. She survived and I have been more diligent because of it. Of course, she is in her crate when I'm gone but at night, she sleeps. She moves around a bit. She will start off on her bed next to mine but will also jump up and sleep with me towards morning. I guess you can say she sleeps through the night although she is awake sometimes. She rarely needs out to pee now. Once in a while she will wake me up needing out but it's rare. I would say it's one day out of seven. Is this sleeping through the night? I consider it a yes but others might not. Just my opinion.


----------



## fuzzybunny

Jazz was around 11 weeks.


----------



## tjzick

i take that back... my little guys got the poops. he woke me up twice last night and once the night before. **** am i tired today and it jus started. i havent fed him anything new... i wonder whats with the poopage?


----------



## LaRen616

I got both of my dogs when they were 11 weeks old.

The male started sleeping through the night when he was either 12 or 13 weeks old.

My female will be 12 weeks old on sunday and she wakes me up twice a night.​


----------



## JagersMommy

My pup started about 9 -10 weeks old. If he whines he's telling us to get up and take him out, then he goes back in. He's so good at it too! Couldn't have asked for a better pup!


----------



## juliejujubean

my pup stopped needing to go out in the night at around 13 weeks... she let me sleep the entire night without crying or whining and that felt like the best night sleep ever


----------



## LaRen616

Malice didn't wake me up at all last night, she slept through the whole night! :happyboogie:


----------



## Minoli

I got Leo at 8 weeks, he first slept through the night around 9.5-10 weeks old. He's now 14 weeks old, and has had to go out just once in the middle of the night since then. 

He's usually crated at night between 11 pm - 6:30 am.


----------



## lhczth

By 10 weeks, 8-9 hours.


----------



## LauraJav

So sleepy-
I think my pup just likes to wake us up at night. We've been taking him out to potty when he barks at night- but I think he should be able to hold it more than 6 hours.
He is 14 weeks old. 
*yawn* one day- right?


----------



## Mog

Laura, 6 hours is good. From what I've read, they can basically hold it an hour for every month they are old. (small bladders) I hope I'm wrong because I was expecting to be up in the middle of the night for a quite few months after bringing our pup home


----------



## LauraJav

Surprisingly, I told him to be quiet and he went back to sleep for 3 more hours!! 
I am just concerned if I take him out at night when he barks- I'm creating a bad habit.
I am pretty sure he can hold it ~8 hours- but if he really does his whine- then I know he has to go! Funny how I can start to figure out his different barks/whines.


----------



## cathyhunter

HELP.... I have a 7 month old female who no matter how much excercise she gets still doesn't sleep at night. When she does fall asleep at the back door and i bring her into our bedroom she is wide awake and wants to play.


----------



## amburger16

Within a week Bear was sleeping through the night (9 weeks). Had him on a set schedule, and he is still on the same schedule.. His internal is set for 6am, and I always had to be up immediately but now that his bladder control is better and we understand each other a bit better we can sleep until noon as long as I let him out around 7. We are usually in bed by 10:30-11:30. He has no problem following me right back to bed. Mind you.. not all puppies would be a fan of that, I got lucky. He will be 5 months in 2 days, time flies and I miss how little he was.. But seeing how much he has grown, and how smart he is is so amazing.


----------



## amburger16

cathyhunter said:


> HELP.... I have a 7 month old female who no matter how much excercise she gets still doesn't sleep at night. When she does fall asleep at the back door and i bring her into our bedroom she is wide awake and wants to play.



What kind of exercise? Is she running off leash? fetch? swimming? She also needs mental stimulation, lots of training. If she isn't crated at night, I would start. Move the crate where you can't hear her cry, teach her its bed time and that is final.


----------



## WateryTart

I think she started sleeping through the night at maybe 6 or 7 months? Due to hot weather last summer, I would sometimes walk her later in the evening and then wouldn't take away her water too far ahead of a 10 PM bedtime, so I'd build in a 2 AM trip outside. That way it was planned/scheduled, and I could be sure of 4 hours of sleep on either side of the bathroom break.


----------



## WateryTart

amburger16 said:


> What kind of exercise? Is she running off leash? fetch? swimming? She also needs mental stimulation, lots of training. If she isn't crated at night, I would start. Move the crate where you can't hear her cry, teach her its bed time and that is final.


And this. I learned the difference between what we termed "the pee bark" (meaning she really did have to go outside) and other barks. My husband is a light sleeper so I didn't get to let her CIO as consistently as we should have (he'd make me get up and go take her out even if she was just barking because she wanted to hang out), but in general I'm a proponent of teaching her that if she needs something I'm on it, but if she doesn't, she's going to have to tough it out because the humans need sleep so they can earn the dog food.


----------



## annabirdie

Rosie is 10 weeks and she has had a few good nights where she slept all night lately, I am hoping it will continue!


----------



## RobertJ

*When we received the pup at 8 weeks old...*

I believe it took four days of peaceful, routine, comfortable nights before there was no more whimpering or barking for his/her mates and mom. We attempted to ensure the pup didn't drink too much water after 6pm, had a couple chances to empty his bladder... and of course, was gently encouraged to enter his mini-kennel directly next to our bed so he could hear our natural night noises and get comfortable with them. We would go to bed around 9pm consistently.
The first several nights when he whimpered/cried around midnight or later, I would gently take him out for pee-pee. Then at the 5th night he no longer woke up or whimpered.


----------



## jr2015

at about 4-5 months he started sleeping at least 8 hours.


----------



## zudnic

Max is a good sleeper, with minimum fuss in his crate. I left a blanket at the breeders to get his mothers and siblings scent. Put that in his crate and from the first night having him very little whining. By 10weeks he now goes to bed around 10pm and wakes around 7am. He has never messed in his crate and makes very little noise at night. Night time is a joy. 

This week has been fun! Earlier in the week he decided to explore the blackberry bushes. Got a hot spot (rash) on his belly. Vet gave meds and cream. He gets to wear a cone on his head. With the cone he doesn't do well in the crate. So he has been out free at night this week. So far no accidents and he's slept all night.


----------



## Longfisher

*First Night Home*

Here's the trick, the puppy needs to feel like he's not suddenly alone and to feel the body heat and hear the breathing of litter mates to sleep comfortably.

For decades now, we've just put pillows as barriers around out King bed and let the puppy sleep on a puppy pad in the bed with us. Sure, we don't sleep all that well as I want to rush the puppy outside when he stirs thinking that he might need to pee. But we sleep much better than we would if he was screaming like someone set him alight.

In just a few days, we transition him to a crate using the same pad near our bed. In another few days, he sleeps in his crate alone.

Always works for us.

LF


----------



## wick

10 weeks


----------



## robrymond

Ours took several months before he slept and was calm during the night. He sleeps now from around 10.30pm - 6am. Sometimes you can stretch to 7am but otherwise it is then playtime. Bit annoying on the weekend when you want a lie in!


----------

